# What is the best program to rip dvds?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

that meet these requirements

. It is free- so it actually rips an entire dvd without being forced to buy the product
. Let's you rip parts of a dvd- like if there are 2 movies in the dvd and you only want to rip 1
. That actually works


thanks


----------



## rossifranklin (Mar 12, 2008)

Handbreak for osx works great, you can pick chapters for tv shows. I don't know if it's for pc as well.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

yea I used DVD Shrink but I know that the way to rip part of dvd is to click re-author but when I do that the program freezes, wth


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

DVD Shrink, DVDFab HD Decrypter


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Just a reminder that the ripping of copyrighted DVDs is illegal.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> Just a reminder that the ripping of copyrighted DVDs is illegal.


Are you sure about that? I honestly believe that ripping a copyrighted DVD is legal, as long as it's for a backup copy for yourself.

Selling or transferring the copied DVD/file to somebody else is where the illegal activity comes into play.

I use the free version of DVDFab to rip the DVDs, and then DivX Author to compress the file. I'm not sure if DVDFab allows you to rip only certain parts of the movie, but it does let you select only the main title...so you don't have to include extras/subtitles/whatever if you don't want.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> Just a reminder that the ripping of copyrighted DVDs is illegal.


There are legitimate reasons for ripping copyrighted DVDs for your personal use. Some people have home media servers with all their music and DVD disc images stored on a hard drive. MP3 players and cell phones have the capability of playing video.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It pretty sure it actually _is_ illegal to rip a commercial DVD movie, as you have to break the copy-protection encryption that the DVD format uses, which is illegal to do. It's not like anyone is going to break down your door and arrest you for doing it, but it's still illegal even if you're doing it for a "legitimate" reason.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

rossifranklin said:


> Handbreak for osx works great, you can pick chapters for tv shows. I don't know if it's for pc as well.


This is great, I've been looking for something like this. Thanks.


----------

